# Tauch-UVC



## goldfasan25 (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen
Möchte mir gerne eine Tauch-UVC Kaufen habt ihr damit schon Erfahrungen?
Preisvorstellung so 200 bis 300 Euro 40 Watt müßte die Lampe schon haben
Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen
Gruß Jochen


----------



## CrimsonTide (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC*

hallo jochen!
habe bei www.aquarium.lu eine Rota Tauch-UVC mit 40W gekauft ... kostet 159,- plus 14,- oder 15,- für versand. die ersatzlampen kosten glaub ich 24,- (gleich eine für nächstes/übernächstes jahr mitbestellen!) ... ich hab die lampe immer einige tage an (in der pumpenkammer des schwerkraftfilters mit trocken aufgestellter pumpe), wenn die schwebealgen das wasser trüb werden lassen! nach 2-3 tagen ist alles klar bis auf 2m sichttiefe (bei ca. 25m³ teichvolumen).
finde die lampe vollkommen ok ... also ich kann mal nicht klagen


----------



## goldfasan25 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC*

Hallo Aaron
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort werde mir diese Tauch-UVC jetzt auch bestellen
Liebe Grüße Jochen


----------



## Olli.P (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC*

Hallo Jochen,

ich kann leider nicht mit Erfahrungswerten dienen, hab 'ne "normale" UVC............


----------



## maritim (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC*

hallo,

habe mir in dem jahr auch eine tauchuvc gekauft.

habe mir die kurze bauart(53cm gesamtlänge) mit 48 watt bestellt, weil ich nicht mehr tiefe nach dem filterumbau zur verfügung hatte.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Tauch-UVC-48-Wat...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item335dd5960c

es gibt allerdings auch eine lange bauart mit mit 40 watt oder noch stärker.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Tauch-UVC-40-Wat...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item335b3f3290

kleiner tipp.
weil die ebay-gebühren für die händler sehr teuer sind, rufe ich immer bei den händlern an und frage was es kostet, wenn man direkt bestellt.

habe ich in dem fall auch gemacht und meine tauchuvc günstiger bekommen.
der typ ist recht nett und hat mich gut beraten. für mich war aber eine hohe konzentration erforderlich, weil er so richtig bayrisch redet.
die lieferung war extrem schnell und die ware war super verpackt. 
@ mods

sollte mein beitrag wegen der werbung nicht erwünscht sein,  dann löscht ihn bitte.


----------



## goldfasan25 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC*

Hallo Maritim
Habe mir heute die Tauch UVC von Rota 48 Watt 51 cm lang bestellt auch beim
gleichen Händler 
Gruß Jochen


----------



## maritim (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC*

hallo jochen,

wie bist du mit seinem bayrisch klar gekommen

ich glaube allerdings nicht an den Long-Life(13000 betriebsstunden).
bin mir recht sicher, das man die röhre nach einem jahr wechseln sollte.


----------



## goldfasan25 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC*

Hallo Maritim
Mit dem Bayrisch bin ich eigentlich ganz gut klar gekommen redet nur ziemlich schnell
ich glaube auch das die Röhre nach einem Jahr neu muß
Gruß Jochen


----------



## CrimsonTide (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC*

der bayrische händler verkauft dieselben UVC wie auf www.aquarium.lu nur um etwas mehr euro


----------



## goldfasan25 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC*

Hallo Aaron
Bin schon richtig Heiß auf die neue UVC bringt sie was oder nichts 
Gruß Jochen


----------



## maritim (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC*



CrimsonTide schrieb:


> der bayrische händler verkauft dieselben UVC wie auf www.aquarium.lu nur um etwas mehr euro





hallo,

es ist richtig, das der luxemburger und bayer die selben geräte verkaufen.

ich habe nur die preise für die kurze bauform mit 51cm /48 watt verglichen.
vom preis liegen beide inklusive versand gleich, wenn man bei den bayrischen händler über den ebayshop kauft.

macht man aber die bestellung bei dem bayrischen händler telefonisch oder über seinen onlineshop, dann ist er inklusive versand 13,50 euro günstiger.


----------



## CrimsonTide (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC*

peter, das kann sein .. ich hab beim kauf meiner langen bauform (rota 40W) gesehen, dass bei ebay mit 199,- im vergleich zu luxemburg mit 159,- um einiges teurer war, aber ich werde deinen tipp mit anrufen beherzigen, wenn ich wieder mal ersatzlampen bestellen muss


----------



## fbschroeder (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC*

Moin,
die Tauch-UVC bekommt Ihr auch hier:
http://www.koi-fuer-jedermann.de
Er hat die Lampen aber noch nicht auf seiner HP. Einfach mal anrufen. Der Preis ist auf jeden Fall Top. Dort bekommt Ihr alle Ausführungen und auch die Ersatzröhren.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## Zacky (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC*

Hallo @all,

habe eure Beiträge zu den Tauch-UVC gelesen und bin sehr interessiert daran, diese ggf. bei mir im Umbau mit einzubinden. Habe derzeit zwei 55 w TMC Pro Clear - UVC dran. Mit Tauch-UVC würde ich das Durchströmungsproblem lösen können. Da wäre nur ne Frage, klingt vielleicht blöd, aber ich habe gelesen, dass die Tauch-UVC ca. 40 cm im Umkreis o. Radius frei bleiben müssen, d.h. das sie in diesem Umfang keinen Kontakt zur umliegenden Filterwand oder sonstigem haben sollte. Ist dem so? Wie ist da eure Erfahrung? Und dann die evtl. blöde Frage: Wenn sie frei hängend o.ä. sein sollten, wie habt ihr das hinbekommen. Halterung oder so? 

Danke Zacky


----------



## drwr (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC*

Hallo,

wenn Du z.B. ein 100er Rohr Rücklauf zum Teich hast, kannst Du einfach die Lampe mittig im Rohr plazieren. Hat den Voteil, daß sauberes Wasser vorbeiströmt und alles Wasser an der Lampe vorbei muß.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Zacky (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC*

Hallo Wolfgang, 

habe ich dann nicht wieder das Problem, das die Algenflocken oder Klumpen im Teich sind? Die andere Frage wäre, Zitat: "die Lampe mittig im Rohr platzieren", also keinen Abstand halten müssen und wie stelle ich das mit platzieren an!? Kannst du das bitte genauer beschreiben oder Mini-Skizze wäre auch super. Ich hätte ansonsten ursprünglich die Tauch-Uvc im Vorfiler installiert.

OK, Danke erstmal - muss mit dem Hund kurz raus


----------



## Alex1005 (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tauch-UVC*

Hallo,
ich habe im Frühjahr 2010 meine beiden TMC 55 Watt gegen eine 40 Watt Tauch UVC aus Lu getauscht. Ich war echt erstaunt das die 40 Watt Tauchlampe wesentlich effektiver ist als die beiden TMC.
Zu Anfang hatte ich die Lampe im Vortex. Ging ganz gut. Allerdings wurde nach einiger Zeit der Teich wieder trüber.
Habe die Lampe dann in die Klarwasserkammer meines Filters gehangen. Und siehe da, ruck zuck wieder klar und klar geblieben.
Mein System läuft in Schwerkraft.
Gruß Alex


----------



## koifan11 (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tauch-UVC*

Hallo 

hab mir meine Tauch UVC bei gartenteichfilter-koi.de bestellt, die hatten das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und ich bin auch echt super Zufrieden.


----------



## drwr (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tauch-UVC*

Hallo Zacky,

bei meiner Bauanleitung für einen Papierfilter ( Baumarkt) sind entsprechende Bilder
eingefügt, auf denen man die Positionierung sieht.
Zwar hast Du insofern recht, daß die UVC vor dem Filter sein sollte, das hat den Vorteil, daß verklumpte Algen sofort danach rausgefischt werden, hat aber den Nachteil, daß durch das dort noch schmutzige Wasser die UVC Leistung zum Teil erheblich eingeschränkt wird.
Da ich 1 x pro Stunde umwälze wir bei mir der Algenklumpen dann halt 1 Std. später rausgefischt, aber an meiner UVC strömt immer glasklares Wasser vorbei.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Zacky (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tauch-UVC*

Hallo Wolfgang und alle anderen,

danke für die Infos. Habe jetzt eine Tauch-UVC und werde sie diesen Frühling einbauen. Bin gespannt. Lasst ihr die UVC eigentlich ständig laufen, tut doch eigentlich nicht not, oder!? Die Bilder zum Einbau habe ich angeschaut, sieht alles sehr interessant aus.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## pepe581 (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tauch-UVC*

Hallo,

ja wir lassen unsere auf jeden Fall den ganzen Sommer bis in den späten Herbst rein laufen, sonst kommen meistens direkt wieder Fadenalgen. 
Im Winter kommt Sie natürlich in den Keller;-)
LG


----------

